# The coolest thing just happened...



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

I just met Nikola Tesla's great nephew William Terbo & his wife Boyana (I hope I spelled it right). Funny to find out that we are actually neighbors. Was star struck!


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

me & William, the only living relative of Nikola Tesla


----------

